# Replaced Queen Mattress?



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Slept 2 nights on the mattress in our fiver. My back was totally locked up each night. Has anyone replaced this mattress and what did you buy to replace it? Most mattresses I've looked at are longer and very heavy.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I laid on my queen bed one time and when out and got a memory foam pad....makes a BIG difference.

Gary


----------



## Bob G (Aug 22, 2004)

I replaced the factory short queen mattress with a full size queen. Just like home!








Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rtavi,

I have yet to see an RV mattress that had my backs best interests in mind, but the Outbacks are probably about as good as you will find.

My intention, when the time comes, is to have a custom mattress built to size. Most mattresses are built locally (to save shipping), and I believe you can - for a price - have anything built you want.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I keep thinking and dreaming of replacing ours with a Camper sized Sleep Number bed







Oh yeah talk about a great sleep!!!

Never replaced ours, but we have a 2" memory foam on ours now along with an egg cart we haven't taken off either. Difference is after a day of riding I'm to tired to care about the mattress much.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Memory topper!!!!


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

My local verlo store can make me a custom size mattress top of the line pillowtop etc for about 220. Just waiting to get the camper out of storage in spring, then I will be there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

One night on that factory bad and you're going to be paying for it for a week.

We ordered memory foam from Overstocked.com. They had a $99 dollar sale for any size...I took two kings!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Memory foam topper from Costco - Love it









Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> My intention, when the time comes, is to have a custom mattress built to size. Most mattresses are built locally (to save shipping), and I believe you can - for a price - have anything built you want.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Doug, if you'd like me to customize a mattress for you, I'd be happy to. I don't have a Forstner bit, but I do have a sawzall.









As you said, no RV matress has the interests of our backs at heart. Light weight is the goal, not support. I keep thinking about a memory foam type topper but I'm concerned it will be too hot when boondocking in the summer. Where we camp, generators must be turned off by 7:00 p.m. so I can't run it at night for the AC.

How about it? Can anybody weigh in as to whether the memory foam is hot in the summer?

Scott

Edited 1/25, 6:54 a.m. I went to Overstock.com and here's another question about the memory foam: What grade do you suggest? There are several different grades - best, premium, etc. Is there really a difference and if so, what do you suggest to augment the camper mattress?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> One night on that factory bad and you're going to be paying for it for a week.
> 
> We ordered memory foam from Overstocked.com.Â They had a $99 dollar sale for any size...I took two kings!!
> [snapback]75187[/snapback]​


www.overstock.com !

That is my favorite place to shop!

MaeJae


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I got a Memory Foam topper from Boscov's for about 75.00 on sale
I sleep like a log now

Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Get the memory foam topper. In case you haven't seen them, they're two or three inches of the same material as the expensive "Tempurpedic" mattresses that are on television. And these toppers do come in different thicknesses. We got a three inch one at Costco for about $100, as I recall.

The improvement is great. At home, we have a premium mattress and a very nice goose down "feather bed" topper. The foam topper gives the Outback bed about the same comfort.

Standard queen mattresses are 60" wide and 80" long. The "short queen" (60X75) in our front bedroom is a little too short for me and I'm not particularly tall either. But as far as putting a foam topper on, we didn't have to trim it. It fits as-is.

Bill


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

We added the memory foam from sams to the factory unit. It is as comfortable as our select comfort at home. As to warm in summer, I haven't had a problem, but I also haven't camped in summer without AC available so... This isn't a fair test.

Best of luck with what you decide

Dreamtimers


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Memory foam topper is the way to go. It will make a bad bed into a great bed any time.









Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > My intention, when the time comes, is to have a custom mattress built to size. Most mattresses are built locally (to save shipping), and I believe you can - for a price - have anything built you want.Â
> ...


Thanks Scott!
I will put our matteress on the conveyor belt and send it your way. It may take awhile though, as the belt is running backwards (maybe if you sent me your mattress?







)

I too, will give Overstock.com a thumbs up, although in my case it may be due more to a rather unhealthy affinity I have for their spokewoman, than for their prices! shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The mattress that cam with my outback is actually good. If it wasn't my back would go out and I seem to sleep fine on this one. I am not that tall so the short queen doesn't bother me.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

We have a memory foam topper from Costco a 2" one and it is great. I have had three back surgeries, now have 6 fused vertebrae and titainium rods in my back
and I find the topper makes our bed very comfortable. No prblems with back in the mornings now. We also have a memory foam (Tempuapedic) matteress at home too. They are GRRRREAT. We do not find them hot in summer here in Montana
















sunny

Dallas


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Steelhead said:


> We do not find them hot in summer here in Montana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's a big help.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Only one back surgery here but I can swear by the 3 inch mattress topper from overstock. Made that lousy mattress into a pretty nice one. Haven't found it to be hot in the summer.

Mike


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

Memory foam topper! It even satisfied the wife.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Memory foam topper from Costco. Still happy after 2 years


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Ditto the Costco memory foam, but I really like the sleep number idea.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

HandyAndy said:


> Ditto the Costco memory foam, but I really like the sleep number idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with HandyAndy on the Sleep number, did any of you other sleep number owners get the deal in the mail for buying new beds at about 1/2 price? We ended up getting my parents a series 5000 King for $800 less than our 5000 King. Not to mod an Sleep number bed for the OB.

Oh Ya, pillow topper from Sam's works just fine.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

3 in Memory foam from Overstock. Not hot at all just not as good as my water bed home but better than the mattress alone.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> As you said, no RV matress has the interests of our backs at heart.Â Light weight is the goal, not support.Â I keep thinking about a memory foam type topper but I'm concerned it will be too hot when boondocking in the summer.Â Where we camp, generators must be turned off by 7:00 p.m. so I can't run it at night for the AC.Â
> 
> How about it?Â Can anybody weigh in as to whether the memory foam is hot in the summer?
> 
> ...


I can tell you they do make the bed warmer. I had to sleep on top of the comforter a few nights this past summer. It was fine when I went to bed but after a couple of hours it was really hot. Might have been something todo with the flannel sheets but you never know how cold it will get in the mountains around here they stay on almost all the time.

I will also say it was comfortable during cold weather camping.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> <snip>
> Standard queen mattresses are 60" wide and 80" long. The "short queen" (60X75) in our front bedroom is a little too short for me and I'm not particularly tall either. But as far as putting a foam topper on, we didn't have to trim it. It fits as-is.
> 
> Bill
> [snapback]75223[/snapback]​


Sorry for this hijack... shy 
Cookie9933,
We put a 2X4 along the top of the bed...Like down on the carpeted base.
It gives you that little extra foot room by keeping the mattress away from the 
front wall. Just scoot your pillow up a little into that gap.
It works great.

MaeJae


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Memory foam topper from Costco here also!

Walter


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the tips guys. We complained all year about the mattress. Last night, I ordered a Memory Foam Topper from Overstock.com.

Can't wait to take it for a spin









Chris


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Humpty said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. We complained all year about the mattress. Last night, I ordered a Memory Foam Topper from Overstock.com.
> 
> Can't wait to take it for a spin
> 
> ...


I wil add there is a up and down side to the mattress. There is more pad on oneside.

memory foam!


----------



## Rayboule (Apr 24, 2005)

Have a $1500 perfect sleeper at home. My outback is more confortable after the $80 memory pad. Your right the stock outback mattress is like sleaping on a rock.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rayboule said:


> Have a $1500 perfect sleeper at home. My outback is more confortable after the $80 memory pad. Your right the stock outback mattress is like sleaping on a rock.
> [snapback]75921[/snapback]​


DITTO!!! Plus I have a super thick Coleman sleeping bag on top of the memory foam. I really do sleep better in my Outback in on my Sterns & Foster mattress in my house.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone. We are going to get the memory topper. We will be going west to Yellowstone for 2 months while school is out and I was dreading sleeping on that awful mattress







Now I have to find a good bicycle rack that I can use on the 5th wheel. I figure a grill mount on the truck.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

You've all talked me into the memory foam topper too. I'll be getting a three inch from overstock.com. Have you guys put them on the bunks too?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> You've all talked me into the memory foam topper too. I'll be getting a three inch from overstock.com. Have you guys put them on the bunks too?
> [snapback]76448[/snapback]​


Buy two king sized memory foam toppers from Overstocked. One will work qreat on the queen and then split the other one for the bunks. The kids loved it what we did this for them.

As an added bonus I took a piece of the extra foam (after we trimmed for the queen) and make a nice square piece that fits into the skylight in the bunkhouse. I put it in there at night and in the morning the light is held back by this foam. Makes a really neat glowing effect. Also works nice if the kids need to take a nap during the day.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

After using the outback mattress and memory foam topper and suffering horrible back pain I kept foam topper and gave away mattress and replaced it with Sealy posturpedic. Great Sleeping!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rtavi said:


> After using the outback mattress and memory foam topper and suffering horrible back pain I kept foam topper and gave away mattress and replaced it with Sealy posturpedic. Great Sleeping!


Still have the foam on the new mattress?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > You've all talked me into the memory foam topper too.Â I'll be getting a three inch from overstock.com.Â Have you guys put them on the bunks too?
> ...


Great Idea Jim









Don


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> HandyAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto the Costco memory foam, but I really like the sleep number idea.Â
> ...


Sleepnumber beds for previous purchasers are 15% off so we got one for the TT also. We sleep better becasue the bed in the TT is now exactly like our bed at home (a little smaller though). The price was a little high, but sleep is important to us old folks.

And since the sleepnumber bed has a foam frame supporting the air mattress we have thought about rotating the bed 90 degrees in the slideout which would give me more room (I'm 6'2") to sleep and the person in the back (DH) would not have to crawl over someone (DW) to get out. The bed would hang over the end by 15 inches but looks like it may work. I'll let ya know if it works - going up into Canada next week-end.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Travelers said:


> And since the sleepnumber bed has a foam frame supporting the air mattress we have thought about rotating the bed 90 degrees in the slideout which would give me more room (I'm 6'2") to sleep and the person in the back (DH) would not have to crawl over someone (DW) to get out. The bed would hang over the end by 15 inches but looks like it may work. I'll let ya know if it works - going up into Canada next week-end.


Lee,

If you look around the site and galleries, there is a member that built a hinged plywood extension for the Queen slide for just that reason. I apologize for not remembering who it was, but it looks like it turned out really nice.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

We bought a 3" Memory foam pad from Wal-Mart - $89. The bed sleeps great now. The DW wanted to trim it initially but after we waited to do that for a while we realized the standard queen sheets fits better with the pad being full queen size and now the excess over the original pad doesnâ€™t bother us now â€" we just walk around it.


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

We replaced our queen mattress and box springs in the house last month, so I kept the mattress to put in the Outback. It is a bit inconvient to walk around now because it is the regular length, but it sure feels better. We have only slept one night on it since we put it in, but it was the first night DW didn't say how bad she hated sleeping in the camper. I did keep the old outback mattress and wrapped it up tight in plastic and duct tape. It is stored in the basement and will put back in the outback if we trade it.

Mulie don


----------

